# smuggling through airports



## beginning grower (May 14, 2006)

in the beginning of this summer im going on a vacation to europe.  i dont know much about the area and since im sort of a pot head i would like to try and smuggle some on, maybe a half-o or so because i am going to be there for about two weeks.  i have read numerous guides about smuggling and they all seem to have basic info.  if you could give me your advice on your personal experiences i would really appreciate it.  advice on how to smuggle, what to smuggle with, how much, how i should pack it, ect.  thank you for responding.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 14, 2006)

Let me be the first to caution you NOT to do this.
Think of the penalties if you're caught.
And you don't have the US gov't to worry about but the country you're going to/coming back from.
Pot is available all over Europe.  My suggestion is leave your stash at home, buy some and smoke it all in Europe.


----------



## Stuey (May 14, 2006)

beginning grower said:
			
		

> advice on how to smuggle,


 My advice is "Don't do it"



			
				beginning grower said:
			
		

> how much,


 Take some extra cash..50 or 100 euro.



			
				beginning grower said:
			
		

> how i should pack it, ect.


 In your wallet; the cash and when you get their buy some. Dont risk trying to take your own.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 14, 2006)

I too will say it's not the best idea, the times I have done it, in the states only, I just let it ride in my crotch until I get on the plane and hope you don't run into any dogs. Being inetrnational I probably wouldn't do it, like GG said, it's all over there too.


----------



## Hick (May 15, 2006)

Ahhh,..... I hear those European prisons ain't so bad. 

c/p from http://www.drugtext.org/library/articles/NORML%202000%20-%20Legal%20-%20Europe%20-%20Study.htm 
"Regarding cannabis and marijuana, all Member States have adopted the UN resolution classifiing these substances as illicit drugs. 11 out of 16 European countries classifies cannabis in the same category as heroin or other hard drugs. 

    According to the EMCDDA in its1998 report:  
    "Some Member States classify substances in terms of medical use and health risks, and also by the ways in which illicit activities are punished. These countries distinguish between the nature of the substance, varying the penalty accordingly. The countries in which this happens are Ireland, Italy, the Netherlands, Spain and the United Kingdom."  

- Spain distinguishes between substances that do or do not cause serious damage to health; 

- The Nederlands makes a distinction drugs that pose unacceptable risks (hard) and others; 

- Britain makes some kind of differences between 'hard' and 'soft' drugs: it has 3 classes. Class A is the most controlled one (MDMA, LSD, cocaine, heroine); class B (cannabis, codeine); and class C for steroids, the less controled. But Britain has also 5 schedules for medical applications (cannabis is not included); 

- Italy classifies also cannabis in class B, apart from the most controlled class A (hard drugs); 

- Ireland considers cannabis is like LSD and opium, but not like heroin and cocaine); 

- No distinctions between 'hard' and 'soft' drugs (ie, heroin in the same class as cannabis): Austria, Belgium, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Luxembourg, Portugal, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland.
end c/p

  This is outdated information. I believe that 'most' of Europe is adopting a more relaxed view of mj use.


----------



## Mutt (May 15, 2006)

Let me add, the Airports are crazy now on security checks and stuff. I wouldn't do it. Like Ganja said. Buy your own over there.


----------



## Ogof (May 15, 2006)

Do not even consider doing this stunt. The price you may end up paying is to much.
Do not consider bringing back a pretty pipe you just had to have.

If you absolutely must. Mail it home. Take your chances that way. Just remember to stealth pack it.


----------



## rasta (May 15, 2006)

dont be an assh0le,,, please (did not mean to be rude)


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 15, 2006)

Don't be foolish, you've just heard the opinions of some of the more mature and experienced members on this...my advice?   DON'T BE A FOOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 15, 2006)

*Have you ever seen the movie MIDNIGHT EXPRESS? Enough said. *


----------



## Inmediusre (May 16, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Have you ever seen the movie MIDNIGHT EXPRESS? Enough said. *


 
Damn that was a great movie.


----------



## Sativa (May 17, 2006)

Just thought i'd add that bud is class C in Britain now, there are calls to re-classify it B again but as it stands it's C, possesion of less than a teenth is not an arrestable offence but i'm not sure on the smuggling laws.

My advice, like all others is don't take it, there will be plenty to buy over here i promise.


----------



## rasta (May 17, 2006)

hey brothers g that was the most expensive hash ever sold


----------



## Doc.DGAF (May 17, 2006)

Sativa said:
			
		

> My advice, like all others is don't take it, there will be plenty to buy over here i promise.


Who's he supposed to trust? Not knowing anybody could land the poor f*cker in jail for trying to buy a 1/4. Bro, my advise is to do without. If you're h*llbent on running it anyways, vacuum pack it and put it in a camera bag in your luggage.


----------



## Sativa (May 18, 2006)

Hook ups can be easy to find over here if you know what to look for and you've got a bit of confidence you wont get a kicking or end up asking a narcs officer for bud.


----------



## LUVman (May 18, 2006)

I work at a airport. I wouldn't try it unless you knew how large the airport is. most of the smaller ones only bring in dogs every once in a while. Definetly carry in on you! These days when you bag goes rampside 95 percent of the bags are opened and searched before put on the plane. Traveling out of the states i wouldn't even try it!


----------



## templeball (May 18, 2006)

The Doctor Is Out,   (OF HIS HEAD)

Sorry Doc that would be really risky!!! 

Risk gets you high; and we like to get high!!! 

That high could seriously cause a bad trip!!!

The airports are looking for things all the time and you have to do the gauntlet HIGH RISK dude. Yea you might not get thrown in jail for long maybe just a fine but the risk in the airport is much higher than the streets.

You will find something and if things go wrong you would get ripped off or busted. They are both ez to aviod with minimal street smarts; and don't have heavy losses if you'r only gettin a bit of personal.


Mind you the HIGH RISK can be very intense & pleasent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 if you make it!!!


----------



## Mutt (May 18, 2006)

Oh BTW,

If you do get caught they can revoke your passport. Thats just on the US side.
Before doing something this risky. google: Marijuana International smuggling laws.
You'll find out its not worth the risk.


----------



## Sonic+Life (May 18, 2006)

If you have less than 5 grams, they will just take it from you, and say that it is bad. I would also say to keep it with you well packed and well hidden.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

just remember if you're going to do this...wear clean socks and underwear, most jails don't issue those.


----------



## Doc.DGAF (May 19, 2006)

templeball said:
			
		

> The Doctor Is Out, (OF HIS HEAD)
> 
> Sorry Doc that would be really risky!!!
> 
> ...


If somebody rips me off I'm goin' to prison, I get caught I go to prison it's 50-50. Thus I've only got two suppliers, one in Fla and one in Cali. If I, for some odd reason, took a plane I'd probly put it in my f*ckin' pocket, somebody gets too interested in me, I'd eat it. La-de-da.


----------



## templeball (May 19, 2006)

Whats up Doc?


The pocket is a better place and with your attidude you would; or maybe have, got away with it.

Great Buzz hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did it with kilos. When i was lucky it was sweet when i didn't have luck i had lots of time to think!!! 

While i was in prison in Oslo Norway for transporting a 100% natural substance; the country who imprisoned me was awarding Arafat & Perez the Nobel Peace prize. If i would have got through i would have been spreading alot more peace than those dudes. 

When i was travelin loads i didn't care about anything except my Freedom; Total Freedom. Working a job for someone else does not count as freedom, i consider it volentary prison and preferred to take my chances with the dealers, buyers, cops & customs. I still feel the same way but i now have people that i share my life with and i have to take that volentary sentence from time to time and do a bit of real work.

So maybe you wonder why i'm not recommending a carry on sac. It would really **** if someone thought ah it's nothing stick it in the film bag; (one of the worst places) and they cross someone who is doin their job well. It would problably not be too serious for a little amount; but man it would **** if they came back here postin about how that clever security guy found his gear in his photo bag and it totally vaporized his Holiday.

Anyway Doc as you can see this is a subject close to my heart and i could rant on forever but my real reason for posting was to offer an alternative. Hookin up will mean meeting someone new; when you travel abroad you don't have to score in a dark unknown alley. You can talk to people who you think you might have something in common with like music or smoking if they are cool it won't be long before your skinnin up. They problably won't think your DEA and would have no trouble helpin to sort you out; which might mean meeting someone else and before ya know it ya have some new friends.
This can also go wrong; it's just an alternative that you have more control over and potentially more rewarding.

Peace & Happy Travels


----------



## AZshwagg (May 21, 2006)

I would say "NO" but if you desperately need to take sum were I live they sell these "smelly proof bags" and the swear by it! The chick told me a K-9 wouldn't smell a t-bone steak in there, they are trippled sealed and thick. they only come in two sizes Sm. and Med. and can fit bout 1 1\2 oz of medicine. So, if I were you I would look into that.....good luck!


----------



## AZshwagg (May 21, 2006)

Oh yeah, *** is the "Midnight Express"????? Whats it about?????


----------

